# Hops To Use - Recipe Suggestion?



## Wimmig (8/6/12)

I need to clean out some hops, and am a bit stuck with what to use them for. I've been going through a fair chunk lately with modified recipes etc though many remain. 

I've got the below, and would love some suggestions on using up a fair whack them...

Amarillo - 60g
Apollo - 63g
Aurora - 51g
Bravo - 120g
Calypso - 61g
Cascade - 11g
Centennial - 90g
Chinook - 38g
Citra - 116g
Crystal - 137g
Fuggles - 100g
EKG - 83g
Hallertau - 19g
Hersbrucker - 50g
Magnum - 172g
Northern Brewer - 281g
Saaz - 55g
Styrian Goldings - 100g
Willamette - 80g


----------



## DKS (8/6/12)

You have a shed load there Wimmig

You would obviously have an idea of style for each hop. So to give recipes for combos would be pages long. If you just need generalised styles. Ide start by sorting them although Im not familiar with all. Heres a start anyway.

Bitterring- Nth brewer,magnum, fairly neutral can be used widely for bittering
The C hops, Cascade Centenial Citra Chinook. - APAs IPAs Chinook and centenial early, the rest mix and match Can add the Amo in this group
English- EKG, Fuggles, can add Will and Nth brewer with these. 
Continental \ Europe. Hersbucker, Hal, saaz, styrian. German lagers etc.
Apollo Aurora Bravo and Calypso I have not used.
I hope this helps somewhat but that is a peice of string type question.
Daz

edit; Should have added alot of these can sub for others, so pick what you want to brew and go from there would be my suggestion.


----------



## Wimmig (8/6/12)

Thanks for that DKS. There is a fair whack of them, i'm thinking a citra bomb to kick if off.


----------



## sponge (8/6/12)

As Daz said, youve got a huge variety there and 100000 styles they could be used for.

If you're wanting to use them up though, just go for a couple of hop bomb recipes.

AIPA with Amarillo/Cascade/Centennial/Citra/Chinook

EIPA with Fuggles/EKG/Styrians/Willamette.

There goes a whole bunch of hops right there


Sponge


----------



## freezkat (8/6/12)

I like Chinook for flavor and Williamette for aroma in a blonde/amber w/ Coopers Ale yeast

I just finished a keg of pale with muntons yeast the hops were fuggles and citra. It didn't last long

I am currently quaffing a belgian with hallertau and saaz...Its naughty smooth

Who gives a rats ass what style of beer it is. Mix it up mate. Don't ask what has been done before. Try something new.

You might discover the the next greatest style. Chew some hops. Pellets or whole. The longer you chew will tell you the flavor. The short burst will give you the aroma. Breathe through your mouth and nose

You don't have any Columbus but that and Galena are very good together...with Chinook too.

Columbus has an earthy dirt hemp flavor to it that needs a bright acid to compliment its muddiness.


----------



## bum (8/6/12)

This idea probably isn't for everyone but I find it always makes for an interesting beer. When I've got hop bits and bobs I need to get rid of I just throw everything in late on top of a AIPA grainbill that I know works. You can get some really surprising combinations coming out. Peppery nobles peek out just over a solid new-world fruity base, etc. As I say, not necessarily for everyone but can be rewarding if you're willing to take a gamble.


----------



## black_labb (8/6/12)

bum said:


> This idea probably isn't for everyone but I find it always makes for an interesting beer. When I've got hop bits and bobs I need to get rid of I just throw everything in late on top of a AIPA grainbill that I know works. You can get some really surprising combinations coming out. Peppery nobles peek out just over a solid new-world fruity base, etc. As I say, not necessarily for everyone but can be rewarding if you're willing to take a gamble.




I had a great beer made like this. POR, citra, target, sticklebract, fuggles and hallertau all cube hopped in a darker IPA. There was a great flavour that came from mixing the citrusy hops with the earthier ones. I thought it was the fuggles and the citra that I tasted, but I'm thinking it may have been a bit of the target or the POR that worked so well with the citra. 

I don't know if I would ever do it again as I've been wrapping my brains around trying to figure out what it was that worked so well with it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/6/12)

Put down an APA with Chinook, Centennial, Cascade and a large proportion of Citra (which looks about the proportions you have).

14 IBU at 30 minutes with Chinook, the other 3 (IIRC it was about 20g Chinook & Centennial, 10g Cascade and 35g Citra) for another 22IBU give or take.

88% Perle Ale Malt (though Ale malt, FM MO or Golden Promise would do nicely), 9% Caramel Rye, 3% Heritage Crystal.

US05.

Had a sniff of the fermenter and the smell coming out was :icon_drool2: 

I'm glad I'm sick, I'd probably put my mouth over the tap and drink it straight out.

Otherwise, Daz's suggestion was excellent. Group some together according to styles and look at "hop substitute charts" for some - you might get some inspiration.

Willamette and Fuggles are basically the same thing (I can't pick enough of a difference), but I reckon a good mild and maybe a Southern English Brown would do well with that.

An surely a Pils/Eurolager would be in the off - though I used Chinook and Saaz in an attempt at a Pils, that ended up being a Euro Strong Lager that's very nice in this winter.

Goomba


----------



## Lecterfan (8/6/12)

bum said:


> This idea probably isn't for everyone but I find it always makes for an interesting beer. When I've got hop bits and bobs I need to get rid of I just throw everything in late on top of a AIPA grainbill that I know works. You can get some really surprising combinations coming out. Peppery nobles peek out just over a solid new-world fruity base, etc. As I say, not necessarily for everyone but can be rewarding if you're willing to take a gamble.



Definitely. Regular practice for me. Some APAs, some AIPAs...generally the AIPAs are better as even when the mad late hop aroma and flavours die down over time I am still left with a really solid beer with heaps of malt and bitterness. Possibly a more attractive option to those who bottle (or have plenty of kegs) as it can be left to age, be blended etc etc with minimum fuss. 

Some unexpected combos are gold after a few months conditioning - amarillo and czech saaz being one I've enjoyed in the past due to sheer early-AG stupidity. 

It really depends on the sort of beers you enjoy, do you want a quaffer, something to age, do you bottle or keg etc etc etc?

My next one of these 'hop-throw-outs" (as I call them) is going to be a 1.080, (theoretical) 100 IBU contraption. That will include homegrown, NZ, Oz and some US hops.

Whatever you end up doing, have fun! It seems as though we all lose sight of that now and again.

edit: added a noun.


----------



## bullsneck (8/6/12)

The Fuggles and EKG could be used in an Imperial stout - one to keep for a few years.


----------



## mikec (8/6/12)

Wimmig none of those hops are any good. Send them to me, I'll dispose of them for ya.


----------



## Wimmig (8/6/12)

mikec said:


> Wimmig none of those hops are any good. Send them to me, I'll dispose of them for ya.



Ha, well i didn't realise i had such rubbish of course you can ha......Waiiitt a moment.

Thanks for all the comments all, i'll shake up a few batches and make some wild mixes and see what goes down. Got stuck in a bit of a rut with the excess hops but i'll go at it with new found vigour. Possibly a big dirty saison with a whack of rye & acid malt.


----------



## kymba (9/6/12)

yes especially that citra, fk it right off (to me!)

serious though, here's an recipe that i do all th e time..

95% base malt

4% carared (or any light crystal really)

1% caraaroma


----------



## kymba (9/6/12)

...and bitter at 10 minutes to 35-40 IBU


----------

